# Does your 10 year old or older still actively play with their dolls?



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

if you answered never - is it because they never play with dolls or makebelieve world. or they stopped at a certain point..

dd wasnt much of a doll person. she did play with the baby dolls but by 7 or 8 she never picked them up again


----------



## Evan&Anna's_Mom (Jun 12, 2003)

DD will be 10 in February, so I guess this is cheating a little bit, but I expect things won't change much in the next few months. DD has never been too into dolls, despite begging for (and receiving) 3 American Girl dolls over the years. She will sew clothes for them and occasionally take them out with her. But she never really set up the sorts of pretend scenarios that I remember doing with dolls. Right now McKenna sleeps next to her but there isn't a lot of interaction despite that. Its been roughly the same with stuffed animals -- she collected webkinz like a fiend for 2-3 years (she has something like 50 of them), and they all have names and personalities. Every now and then she will sew an outfit for one of them, or take them out and cuddle with them, but rarely "plays".


----------



## Mirzam (Sep 9, 2002)

I voted never. My girls are much older than 10 now. The eldest played with dolls a little bit as a young child up to about 8. My second DD never played with dolls at all, she did play with soft toys like webkinz etc though.


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

Can't vote, but yes, she plays with her AG stuff.


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

My dd stopped playing with baby dolls when she was two but she still loves her Barbies and American Girl doll. She also plays very dramatic games using the mini Lego people with our 11 year old neighbor.


----------



## erigeron (Oct 29, 2010)

My daughter is still a baby, but my sister and I still played with Barbies and stuffed animals up to ages 13 & 11... we were kind of weird kids.


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fruitfulmomma*
> 
> Can't vote,


why cant you vote? i wonder what's up. can you try again please and post if it still doesnt work.


----------



## onlyzombiecat (Aug 15, 2004)

Dd has never liked dolls much- babies or fashion dolls. She played more with stuffed animals when she was younger.

At age 12, she plays more with video games and computers than any toys.


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

Oh, sorry. It has something to do with my tablet and mdc. I can't vote on any poll, not just yours. Will get on my computer and do it.


----------



## alaskanmomma (May 25, 2011)

My DD is only 4.. but I played with dolls until I was 13ish... it was more on the DL once I hit 10, but I'd still play with them if I was playing alone or something.


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

My daughter never played with dolls after age nine or ten. But, she kept her special dolls. She was never a huge fan of dolls though. I was, and wanted her to be.

I, on the other hand played with dolls for YEARS, and well after it was acceptable, I still wished I could. As a young teen, I loved babysitting these two little girls because their favorite thing to play was dolls. I lost all interest by age 15.

I still love Baby dolls though. At Christmas time, I look on Angel trees for a little girl who wants a baby doll so I can fulfill my lifelong love of baby dolls.


----------



## Tigerchild (Dec 2, 2001)

My almost-11 year old still plays with hers, but now that she's more into writing than anything else, I've noticed that she spends less time arranging (though still likes to dress them up) and verbally acting things out as much as they are tucked around her on her loft while she writes stories about them. When she has friends over that are the same age, they still enjoy playing with the dolls too, but since they have similar writing/making plays interests, the doll play tends to move more in that direction rather than playing "family" if that makes sense?

DD actually didn't get into dolls until she was around 7. Before that she was more into animals and the like but played with them exactly how kids stereotypically play with dolls. I think it just took her awhile to get physically dexterous enough to enjoy dressing the dolls or posing them maybe?


----------



## luckymolly (Nov 3, 2012)

My DD played with dolls until she was about 12 and a half.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

My DD is only 4, but I'm interested in this issue. I'm thinking of getting her an American Girl doll for her 5th birthday, but I'm not sure she'll play with it all that much. She loooooves playing with stuffed animals and baby dolls, but so far any little-girl dolls have been completely ignored. I'd hate to spend so much on a doll (plus the whole trip to the store/cafe/etc.) and then have the doll just sit in her closet.


----------



## missythemom3 (Apr 1, 2010)

I played with dolls until I was about 13 or so and my ten year old still plays with hers all the time


----------



## inkslinger (May 29, 2009)

My girls are younger, 6 & 8, but I don't see them quitting dolls anytime soon! I played with dolls until I was 13 or so.


----------



## mommy68 (Mar 13, 2006)

Yes, my 10 yr old not only loves her baby dolls but also barbies. She loves playing school with her dolls.

My 3 yr old is the same already.


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *limabean*
> 
> My DD is only 4, but I'm interested in this issue. I'm thinking of getting her an American Girl doll for her 5th birthday, but I'm not sure she'll play with it all that much. She loooooves playing with stuffed animals and baby dolls, but so far any little-girl dolls have been completely ignored. I'd hate to spend so much on a doll (plus the whole trip to the store/cafe/etc.) and then have the doll just sit in her closet.


limabean i myself was not into dolls much at all. but when i was about 6 or 7 my aunt got me this very different fabulous doll. it was beautiful. i didnt really play with it, but i admired it greatly. its still special to me and i still have it at my parents house just coz it was unique and special.

dd when she did play with dolls was only interested in baby dolls. she carried them around but never played with them.


----------



## stormborn (Dec 8, 2001)

I voted never for my 11yo, but she had never been into dolls other than a brief barbie phase from maybe 8 to 9 or so. I think baby dolls creep her out a bit; she won't even go along with her 4yo sister's doll play most of the time.


----------



## Sunshyn74 (Jan 24, 2013)

I voted all the time for my 11 year old. She has a 6 year old sister and they play together all the time. American Girl dolls, Littlest Pet Shop toys, La La Loopsies, whatever they are in the mood for that day.


----------



## KaliShanti (Mar 23, 2008)

I played with dolls til about 12-13. I played pretend until I was able to turn in into an excuse: theater when I was 15.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

She has a sister who is 7 years younger than she is, and she plays with the dolls with the sister, but I haven't seen her play with them without her sister for a while. She's 10 (closing in on 11) and it hasn't been all that long for the American Girl dolls though, I don't think.


----------

